

I saw this Ad by a legal services company on Facebook today - aravindc
http://i.imgur.com/VInfj.jpg

======
pitchups
I wouldn't hire a company to protect my brand that did not know how to spell
(loose - > lose)

------
aravindc
If only Ads can be Oxymorons

